# Master Control Date alternate straps



## TicToc22

Anyone have any pictures of the new Master Control Date 2020 (40 mm) on different straps?

I’m thinking about switching out the new casual calfskin.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## othertbone

Checkout Combat Straps, he will make you whatever you want


----------



## trebor2

What are your thoughts on the Master Control Date? Is the rotor quieter?


----------



## TicToc22

I love the watch, but you’ve hit on my one real complaint about it. I do sometimes hear it make noise, and at this price point, I would not expect that.

I still wouldn’t trade it for anything else though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trebor2

TicToc22 said:


> I love the watch, but you've hit on my one real complaint about it. I do sometimes hear it make noise, and at this price point, I would not expect that.
> 
> I still wouldn't trade it for anything else though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm considering it myself, lovely watch. Surprising that it still has the noisy rotor, as you say at this price it should be silent. Wrist shot?


----------



## TicToc22

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8past10

TicToc22 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





TicToc22 said:


> I love the watch, but you've hit on my one real complaint about it. I do sometimes hear it make noise, and at this price point, I would not expect that.
> 
> I still wouldn't trade it for anything else though.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have a previous version of the Master Control and yes the rotor does make noise but it has never bothered me. Regarding strap options, Atelier del Sur is one I highly recommend. I have purchased from Hodinkee as well. They have a black crocodile strap that would be a more formal alternative. I believe their price for the crocodile strap is $230 USD.


----------



## Porsche993

Noise is due to the unlubricated ceramic bearings.


----------



## TicToc22

I assume there’s no way to fix it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scjones88

Bumping this thread. I recently bought the 2020 JLC Master Calendar. The standard novonappa strap is wonderful, and it is starting to break in and darken a bit. However, I would like a few straps to change the look. Ideally they will have the quick release curved spring bars and work with the quick release JLC deployant.

Perhaps Haas Tanneries or another supplier will make new strap options for the 2020 MC collection, but I do not see anything available. IMO, having a dark blue calf and a black gator strap on this watch would be great options.

Picture below (because what is a thread without pics?!).

P.S. This photo was not edited at all...this watch is awesome!


----------



## Porsche993

Camille Fournet, JLC's OEM supplier


----------



## scjones88

Porsche993 said:


> Camille Fournet, JLC's OEM supplier


I know CF makes JLC straps (at least most of them...i.e. Casa Fagliano is an exception).

The leather for the new MC is from Haas Tanneries. I am not sure if Haas makes the straps or just supplies the leather to CF (or someone else) to make the straps. Regardless, I have not seen curved springbars with quick release tabs anywhere except on these OEM straps (I checked CF and ABP). Also, JLC does not have any alternative strap options on their website for these models..yet.

I definitely prefer to have the quick release as I do not want to scratch up the lugs doing my own strap changes. I will likely reach out to CF, but wanted to check the forums to see if anyone else has already done this or found alternatives.


----------



## TicToc22

Thanks, please let me know what they say.

As the strap has developed a darker patina, I’v enjoyed the watch more and more.

I would still be interested in trying dark brown, black, and blue though.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 54B

scjones88 said:


> I know CF makes JLC straps (at least most of them...i.e. Casa Fagliano is an exception).
> 
> The leather for the new MC is from Haas Tanneries. I am not sure if Haas makes the straps or just supplies the leather to CF (or someone else) to make the straps. Regardless, I have not seen curved springbars with quick release tabs anywhere except on these OEM straps (I checked CF and ABP). Also, JLC does not have any alternative strap options on their website for these models..yet.
> 
> I definitely prefer to have the quick release as I do not want to scratch up the lugs doing my own strap changes. I will likely reach out to CF, but wanted to check the forums to see if anyone else has already done this or found alternatives.


I also picked up a Master Calendar 2020. Although the JLC website doesn't have any alternative straps, the boutique has a black alligator 20mm to 18mm tapered quick release strap which fits perfectly.

Pics are below.



















I think the novo nappa strap makes the watch much more versatile but I prefer the alligator when wearing a suit (which is hardly ever at the moment!).


----------



## Huggs157

scjones88 said:


> Bumping this thread. I recently bought the 2020 JLC Master Calendar. The standard novonappa strap is wonderful, and it is starting to break in and darken a bit. However, I would like a few straps to change the look. Ideally they will have the quick release curved spring bars and work with the quick release JLC deployant.
> 
> Perhaps Haas Tanneries or another supplier will make new strap options for the 2020 MC collection, but I do not see anything available. IMO, having a dark blue calf and a black gator strap on this watch would be great options.
> 
> Picture below (because what is a thread without pics?!).
> 
> P.S. This photo was not edited at all...this watch is awesome!
> 
> View attachment 15585430


I just picked up my Master Calendar this weekend, and my AD ordered a dark blue alligator strap for me, so they are available. He also ordered me an extra buckle, again not listed on the website.


----------



## Huggs157

54B said:


> I also picked up a Master Calendar 2020. Although the JLC website doesn't have any alternative straps, the boutique has a black alligator 20mm to 18mm tapered quick release strap which fits perfectly.
> 
> Pics are below.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think the novo nappa strap makes the watch much more versatile but I prefer the alligator when wearing a suit (which is hardly ever at the moment!).


That black strap looks incredible, much more dressy. Kind of regretting ordering the dark blue now.....


----------



## kritameth

TicToc22 said:


> I assume there's no way to fix it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No fixing as it's not a flaw. The new Rolex 3235 also exhibits the same 'problem'.

As a side note, and I'm sure I'm the only one, I really like rotor noise, particularly on these JLCs.  Just took my Sector Dial out of storage a few moments ago to wind and admire, and I spent a couple minutes just listening to the rotor noise.


----------



## 54B

Huggs157 said:


> Kind of regretting ordering the dark blue now.....


I think it'll complement the blue features of the Master Calendar very nicely. Although I won't buy another strap any time soon, I'm keen to see pics of the dark blue when you get it.


----------



## scjones88

I have reached out to both Haas and CF and have some feedback.

Haas Tanneries provides the leather to CF, they do not make the strap.

CF replied to my email that they would make the exact specs as the OEM JLC Master Control straps with the curved ends, quick release spring bars, etc etc. I will just reply to the email they sent me to complete my order.

Now, I have options! I have to figure out the material, color, stitching, thickness, etc of the straps I want. I am thinking about starting with a blue gator like the sector dial MCs, but am also considering grained calf and buffalo... Thoughts or suggestions by the forum??

*CF's email with questions they asked is below:*

Dear Stephen,

Thank you for your interest in Camille Fournet. 
Yes we can craft a quick release curved end strap for your master control calendar watch. 
You can order with me by email by completing the following order form :

MATERIAL
COLOR
BUCKLE
WIDTH
LENGTH
TYPE OF FITTING AT CASE
TIP
HOLES
PROFILE
THICKNESS
FINISH
STITCHING
THREAD COLOR
LINING

As for the payment you can pay by Paypal or credit card over the phone.

I remain at your disposal, 
Best regards,

Louise


----------



## Huggs157

scjones88 said:


> I have reached out to both Haas and CF and have some feedback.
> 
> Haas Tanneries provides the leather to CF, they do not make the strap.
> 
> CF replied to my email that they would make the exact specs as the OEM JLC Master Control straps with the curved ends, quick release spring bars, etc etc. I will just reply to the email they sent me to complete my order.
> 
> Now, I have options! I have to figure out the material, color, stitching, thickness, etc of the straps I want. I am thinking about starting with a blue gator like the sector dial MCs, but am also considering grained calf and buffalo... Thoughts or suggestions by the forum??
> 
> *CF's email with questions they asked is below:*
> 
> Dear Stephen,
> 
> Thank you for your interest in Camille Fournet.
> Yes we can craft a quick release curved end strap for your master control calendar watch.
> You can order with me by email by completing the following order form :
> 
> MATERIAL
> COLOR
> BUCKLE
> WIDTH
> LENGTH
> TYPE OF FITTING AT CASE
> TIP
> HOLES
> PROFILE
> THICKNESS
> FINISH
> STITCHING
> THREAD COLOR
> LINING
> 
> As for the payment you can pay by Paypal or credit card over the phone.
> 
> I remain at your disposal,
> Best regards,
> 
> Louise


Thanks for posting the info on Camille Fournet. It is nice to know there are options besides JLC. Did they give you a price range? I'm curious how it compares to ordering from the AD/JLC directly.

This is from my AD:

"From JCL: Strap part number: QC21866H, STANDARD - Alligator strap night blue matt 20/18, retail 375.00. not in stock, ETA 5-7 weeks."


----------



## scjones88

Huggs157 said:


> Thanks for posting the info on Camille Fournet. It is nice to know there are options besides JLC. Did they give you a price range? I'm curious how it compares to ordering from the AD/JLC directly.
> 
> This is from my AD:
> 
> "From JCL: Strap part number: QC21866H, STANDARD - Alligator strap night blue matt 20/18, retail 375.00. not in stock, ETA 5-7 weeks."


CF makes almost all of JLCs straps, so you're basically getting JLC strap without the JLC branding. If you go on the CF website, you can build the strap to your specs (choose materials, etc) and it will price it for you. Custom-Made Watch Bands | Camille Fournet Paris

The blue gator one I built that I am considering buying says it is $314. Calf is less money, $168. Their website also says the custom strap will be created in under 4 weeks.


----------



## wolfpilp

Thanks guys, the strap info is very useful.


----------



## trebor2

.


----------



## trebor2

TicToc22 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Looks great. What is your wrist size?


----------



## cerulean_depths

Here is what I got from JLC about other straps...$250 for calfskin, $360 for alligator.


----------



## cerulean_depths

But I'm a big fan of Bulang & Sons. Well priced, good quality and keeps me with lots of options - each of these was < $150. I just used curved spring bars and don't bother with the deployant clasp even though I could move it over. I have no association with them.


----------



## TicToc22

My wrist size is about 6.5 inches.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jdivitto

scjones88 said:


> CF makes almost all of JLCs straps, so you're basically getting JLC strap without the JLC branding. If you go on the CF website, you can build the strap to your specs (choose materials, etc) and it will price it for you. Custom-Made Watch Bands | Camille Fournet Paris
> 
> The blue gator one I built that I am considering buying says it is $314. Calf is less money, $168. Their website also says the custom strap will be created in under 4 weeks.


I just went through the "Create Yours" process on the CF website and didn't see the option for both curved ends AND quick release spring bars like the OEM band. One or the other. Did I miss something?


----------



## scjones88

Jdivitto said:


> I just went through the "Create Yours" process on the CF website and didn't see the option for both curved ends AND quick release spring bars like the OEM band. One or the other. Did I miss something?


That was not an option on the site; I had to reach out directly to them and they said to email the specs I wanted.


----------



## Jdivitto

scjones88 said:


> That was not an option on the site; I had to reach out directly to them and they said to email the specs I wanted.


Thanks! I'll do that!


----------



## TicToc22

I noticed the Jean Rousseau straps on the Ming website are the exact specs that we would need. They’re not cheap, but I think a few would look very nice. I ordered the blue-grey one and will post when it arrives.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TicToc22

Ming's Jean Rousseau straps fit perfectly.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## trebor2

TicToc22 said:


> Ming's Jean Rousseau straps fit perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


How are you finding the accuracy?


----------



## martin_blank

Not a Master Control Date and not even really dressed down but I am really like this look 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael5959

+1 For Combat straps. High quality strap & great service.


----------



## Dixan

kritameth said:


> No fixing as it's not a flaw. The new Rolex 3235 also exhibits the same 'problem'.
> 
> As a side note, and I'm sure I'm the only one, I really like rotor noise, particularly on these JLCs.  Just took my Sector Dial out of storage a few moments ago to wind and admire, and I spent a couple minutes just listening to the rotor noise.


You're not the only one. I used to love hearing the bearings making that zipping sound. As JLC were pioneers of the tech, going back at least a dozen years, that characteristic should be one that's embraced and celebrated. Even those early Autotractor-ized movements were way ahead of their time. ??


----------



## Vanderlust

TicToc22 said:


> Ming's Jean Rousseau straps fit perfectly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Is this the 40mm version - can I ask what size your wrist is please? Looks beautiful by the way!


----------



## Vanderlust

TicToc22 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hate to ask Tic Toc, but what size is your wrist? I'm super close to pulling the trigger, but not sure if 40mm is too much for me. I want this as a daily driver. Actually convinced myself this is the perfect all rounder and dresses up and down well. Just my wrists look, 'youthful' unfortunately.

EDIT: Sorry just realised that you're the same posted in the two photos above! Been a long day!


----------



## TicToc22

My wrist size is about 6.5 inches. I wear this as my daily driver for work and love it. I do, however, wish it was just a little smaller. 39 mm would be perfect. It’s the one criticism I have of the watch. Do you think it looks to large on my wrist? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanderlust

TicToc22 said:


> My wrist size is about 6.5 inches. I wear this as my daily driver for work and love it. I do, however, wish it was just a little smaller. 39 mm would be perfect. It's the one criticism I have of the watch. Do you think it looks to large on my wrist?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry for the spam above, also realise now you'd answered that already.

I think it looks amazing on your wrist, especially the tan shot. How it looks to you and feels I'm interested in though. Does it feel like a large watch that commands attention?

My wrists are 6.3inches, kills me that this isn't 39mm. I'm so torn, it looks more modern as a 40, the face really feels like it's opened up. If you ever get a shot of it by your side or something at a little distance that would be amazing. Probably just looks like a normal watch in practise but it's normal to take close ups making them feel bigger than they are!

EDIT: Don't suppose you know the lug to lug on the new 40mm version - I couldn't find that online.

Previous 39mm version was 46.7mm (which is why I was interested in it).

I had the 39mm IWC Spitfire, which I was also eyeing up for ages, but although the face looks perfect for me size wise, on the wrist it didn't work at all due to the 50mm lugs! 50mm lugs on a 39mm watch, kinda odd and it wore odd too for me, lots of overhang. Tempted to post a photo of the IWC but don't want to hijack this thread much more (asked mods to delete two of my previous questions to clean this up).

Here's a pic of a guy on Instagram hashtag #mastercontrol wearing the new 40mm with youthful looking arms - and to be honest, yes I do think this watch is too large looking for him and he probably should have bought a different, smaller watch. He would look better. This isn't the look I'm wanting for myself even though I love this watch. Can't think of anything as perfect.








f


----------



## 54B

Vanderlust said:


> Here's a pic of a guy on Instagram hashtag #mastercontrol wearing the new 40mm


That's an older version of the Master Control. I'm not an expert but I think it's a couple of generations back from the mid/late 2000s. It's got a thicker bezel. I think the newer watches looker a bit lighter on the wrist with the thinner bezel. Personally, I quite like the hands on the older model (pros and cons to each!).

By the way, the Master Control Ultra Thin is 39mm, if you're interested in that? There's a date version as well as small seconds.


----------



## TicToc22

The watch definitely has wrist presence, but doesn't feel like a "big" watch. It's thin and extremely comfortable. I often forget I have it on.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TicToc22

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TicToc22

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TicToc22

Vanderlust said:


> Sorry for the spam above, also realise now you'd answered that already.
> 
> I think it looks amazing on your wrist, especially the tan shot. How it looks to you and feels I'm interested in though. Does it feel like a large watch that commands attention?
> 
> My wrists are 6.3inches, kills me that this isn't 39mm. I'm so torn, it looks more modern as a 40, the face really feels like it's opened up. If you ever get a shot of it by your side or something at a little distance that would be amazing. Probably just looks like a normal watch in practise but it's normal to take close ups making them feel bigger than they are!
> 
> EDIT: Don't suppose you know the lug to lug on the new 40mm version - I couldn't find that online.
> 
> Previous 39mm version was 46.7mm (which is why I was interested in it).
> 
> I had the 39mm IWC Spitfire, which I was also eyeing up for ages, but although the face looks perfect for me size wise, on the wrist it didn't work at all due to the 50mm lugs! 50mm lugs on a 39mm watch, kinda odd and it wore odd too for me, lots of overhang. Tempted to post a photo of the IWC but don't want to hijack this thread much more (asked mods to delete two of my previous questions to clean this up).
> 
> Here's a pic of a guy on Instagram hashtag #mastercontrol wearing the new 40mm with youthful looking arms - and to be honest, yes I do think this watch is too large looking for him and he probably should have bought a different, smaller watch. He would look better. This isn't the look I'm wanting for myself even though I love this watch. Can't think of anything as perfect.
> 
> View attachment 16002709
> f


The lug to lug is 47.6.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Vanderlust

54B said:


> That's an older version of the Master Control. I'm not an expert but I think it's a couple of generations back from the mid/late 2000s. It's got a thicker bezel. I think the newer watches looker a bit lighter on the wrist with the thinner bezel. Personally, I quite like the hands on the older model (pros and cons to each!).
> 
> By the way, the Master Control Ultra Thin is 39mm, if you're interested in that? There's a date version as well as small seconds.


Ah gotcha, that makes more sense. The watch looks bulkier in that shot that the rest. Beautiful watch but not for youthful looking arms. The version Tic Toe is wearing is more elegant again and I think it a margin case for guys like me!


----------



## Vanderlust

TicToc22 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Okay, well I'd say that's probably the perfect watch for you. Actually don't think I could imagine a better size. 36 to 39mm might even look a little too small for you, given today's current trends. It's all relative really, and the smaller watches do look feminine even if it fits the smaller wrist. I would love to pull this MC 40mm off the way you are!

Funny how the closeups really skew perception, it's not how people see us or the watch from their vantage point. I think you could wear 42s and even some of the lighter 44s. Congrats by the way!

You've made me do another u-turn. I'd actually given up on this yesterday and was a bit deflated. Now I'm going to have to try it on and see. Even though my wrist is 0.2 inch smaller, I think it might still look normal on me, given you have room to go larger. Thanks a million 

You know what I love about this watch the most. It's so beautiful, and expensive, and even eye-catching. But it's unpretentious and relaxed looking on the wrist. You could wear this anywhere in any way. I just don't know why this thing isn't the most popular watch on the market right now. People are crazy.

Have to say though, since my disappointment yesterday I went back to the drawing board and started looking at new options - I am slightly tempted by the Panerai Due 38mm. It's lovely and has a very casual feel to it. Quite a different choice but seems to work well on smaller wrists..


----------



## 54B

Vanderlust said:


> You know what I love about this watch the most. It's so beautiful, and expensive, and even eye-catching. But it's unpretentious and relaxed looking on the wrist. You could wear this anywhere in any way.


Agree with this. I've said in another thread that I think the Master Control Date is like a debadged performance car. Most people can spot that the quality but don't give it much more thought. Those who know, though, know.


----------



## TicToc22

Vanderlust said:


> Okay, well I'd say that's probably the perfect watch for you. Actually don't think I could imagine a better size. 36 to 39mm might even look a little too small for you, given today's current trends. It's all relative really, and the smaller watches do look feminine even if it fits the smaller wrist. I would love to pull this MC 40mm off the way you are!
> 
> Funny how the closeups really skew perception, it's not how people see us or the watch from their vantage point. I think you could wear 42s and even some of the lighter 44s. Congrats by the way!
> 
> You've made me do another u-turn. I'd actually given up on this yesterday and was a bit deflated. Now I'm going to have to try it on and see. Even though my wrist is 0.2 inch smaller, I think it might still look normal on me, given you have room to go larger. Thanks a million
> 
> You know what I love about this watch the most. It's so beautiful, and expensive, and even eye-catching. But it's unpretentious and relaxed looking on the wrist. You could wear this anywhere in any way. I just don't know why this thing isn't the most popular watch on the market right now. People are crazy.
> 
> Have to say though, since my disappointment yesterday I went back to the drawing board and started looking at new options - I am slightly tempted by the Panerai Due 38mm. It's lovely and has a very casual feel to it. Quite a different choice but seems to work well on smaller wrists..


Did you end up getting it?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Michael5959

+1 for Combat Straps, he will make you whatever you want & very reasonable for a bespoke strap


----------



## Vanderlust

TicToc22 said:


> Did you end up getting it?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ah this story doesn't have the best ending unfortunately. I did yes, tried the MC and the Ultra Thin Date and preferred how the Ultra Thin sat on my wrist. I do prefer the style of the regular Master Control though though a strap swap on the UT would fix most of that.

Been a bit busy lately but my next task is to learn about JLC vintage MC's and do my research there. I love looking at them on eBay, they give me the feel I want and the sizes are perfect, I'm just too scared to touch any of them due to ignorance and talk about extortionate servicing costs..


----------



## hiboost

I received my new MC Calendar today and I'm excited about trying some different straps. @54B @scjones88 and others who posted before about ordering various custom straps, do you have any photos showing how those combos turned out? Thanks!


----------



## 54B

hiboost said:


> I received my new MC Calendar today and I'm excited about trying some different straps. @54B @scjones88 and others who posted before about ordering various custom straps, do you have any photos showing how those combos turned out? Thanks!
> 
> View attachment 16214744


Congrats, that looks great!

Here are a couple of photos on a JLC black alligator strap. 


















I also wear it on an Erika’s Original MN. I’ll post photos of that later. 

With all of the strap options, don’t forget to keep using the original Novonappa; it takes on a really nice hue with some wear. 










13 days left til your first jump. Don’t blink when it happens!


----------



## hiboost

54B said:


> Congrats, that looks great!
> 
> Here are a couple of photos on a JLC black alligator strap.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 13 days left til your first jump. Don’t blink when it happens!


That alligator really does dress it up! That's exciting that the watch is so versatile. Are you always using curved spring bars for all straps? I've never owned a curved spring bar watch before, so I'm not clear if that's a requirement or just an option to improve the looks. I.e. are the holes in the case lugs actually angled so that a normal straight spring bar wouldn't even engage? Was contemplating a Nato at some point as well, but not sure how that would work with a curved bar...

And speaking of the date jump, does yours actually "instantly" click from the one position to the other? The JLC manual says "the hand passes from the 15th to the 16th at a higher speed than usual - in a little less than 1 hour". When I've seen videos of people doing it with the pusher, it clicks over instantly, so I was surprised to see the manual seemingly indicate a 1 hour sweep of that range.


----------



## 54B

Hi, my JLC alligator strap has straight spring bars. It fits but it’s a squeeze getting this strap on, compared to the curved bar original strap. JLC now does the alligator strap with a curved spring bar and given the choice I’d definitely go for that. 

I also picked up some curved spring bars online, which I use with the MN strap (and would also work with a NATO). I can’t remember where I bought them but they were easy to find. 

Re the jumping date, it’s quick - to the point that I miss it more often than I see it. Mine jumps just before 1am so it may be that the mechanism takes up to an hour to develop tension and then springs across rapidly. 

Honestly, this is my favourite watch - it’s got an interesting movement, is fairly discreet (for a moon phase) and can be dressed up or down. I hope you enjoy yours as much.


----------



## hiboost

54B said:


> Honestly, this is my favourite watch - it’s got an interesting movement, is fairly discreet (for a moon phase) and can be dressed up or down. I hope you enjoy yours as much.


Thanks for all the info! I think I'm really going to look it too. It's my most complicated watch, yet still manages to look classic and not overly busy.

One question on the OEM clasp... I'm almost embarrassed to write this, but this is my first deployant strap from any brand and I'm having a heck of a time undoing it to take it off. Other models seem to have push button releases, but this snap closure is very stuff and I can't really find a good leverage point that doesn't feel like it's putting undo stress on the spring bars at the other end. Is there some trick place to push/pull to make this a bit easier?


----------



## 54B

You’re right, it’s a stiff deployant. I pull out the long part of the strap and use that as leverage to release the clasp. I pull up on the leather with my thumb and forefinger and use my forefinger joint to push away from my wrist. That sounds much more complicated than it is. A photo is below in case that helps


----------



## hiboost

54B said:


> You’re right, it’s a stiff deployant. I pull out the long part of the strap and use that as leverage to release the clasp. I pull up on the leather with my thumb and forefinger and use my forefinger joint to push away from my wrist. That sounds much more complicated than it is. A photo is below in case that helps


Thanks!

After much experimentation I've also found something that seems to work: I position my fingers as shown and then push down with the tip of my thumb while pulling up with the tip of my index finger.










Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Keennewbie

hiboost said:


> Thanks!
> 
> After much experimentation I've also found something that seems to work: I position my fingers as shown and then push down with the tip of my thumb while pulling up with the tip of my index finger.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SM-G960U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## cthaley

This thread is just what I was looking for, thanks everyone! I've just picked up a new Master Calendar (by far my nicest watch!); I like the strap, but am considering adding the blue alligator or getting a custom ostrich (which would match my "dress boots"). Does anyone have photos on the blue alligator? Ostrich is a long shot, but would love to see if anyone happens to have one!


----------



## 54B

cthaley said:


> This thread is just what I was looking for, thanks everyone! I've just picked up a new Master Calendar (by far my nicest watch!); I like the strap, but am considering adding the blue alligator or getting a custom ostrich (which would match my "dress boots"). Does anyone have photos on the blue alligator? Ostrich is a long shot, but would love to see if anyone happens to have one!


Enjoy the watch! I think @Huggs157 has the blue alligator and therefore may be able to post a picture. I'm sure that would go very well.


----------



## knickerbocker

Just received a couple of straps from Delugs. I had a hard time finding straps that were both curved and quick release to match the OEM strap. They were one of the only places I found that provided this combo at a more reasonable price compared to more high end places like CF. Only issue is most of their in stock straps were 20/16, so I had to order made to measure to get 20/18. But the premium for MTM was not too high. Just needed to wait a few weeks for them to be made. I'd take a look at what they have to offer if your looking for curved/quick release straps for the Master Control Date.


----------



## cthaley

knickerbocker said:


> Just received a couple of straps from Delugs. I had a hard time finding straps that were both curved and quick release to match the OEM strap. They were one of the only places I found that provided this combo at a more reasonable price compared to more high end places like CF. Only issue is most of their in stock straps were 20/16, so I had to order made to measure to get 20/18. But the premium for MTM was not too high. Just needed to wait a few weeks for them to be made. I'd take a look at what they have to offer if your looking for curved/quick release straps for the Master Control Date.


This is great tip, thanks. I certainly like those prices a lot more than Camille Fournet, and the quality looks good.
Would love to see the straps on the watch when you can.


----------



## knickerbocker

cthaley said:


> This is great tip, thanks. I certainly like those prices a lot more than Camille Fournet, and the quality looks good.
> Would love to see the straps on the watch when you can.


A few quick shots of the straps on the watch. I got a taupe calfskin and a dark brown gator strap. To my untrained eye the quality seems good. I’ve also seen positive reviews for their straps elsewhere on the forums. Considering the price and rarity of finding this curved/quick release combo, I’m happy with them.


----------



## cthaley

knickerbocker said:


> A few quick shots of the straps on the watch. I got a taupe calfskin and a dark brown gator strap. To my untrained eye the quality seems good. I’ve also seen positive reviews for their straps elsewhere on the forums. Considering the price and rarity of finding this curved/quick release combo, I’m happy with them.
> View attachment 16240528
> View attachment 16240530
> View attachment 16240532
> 
> View attachment 16240531


Those both look great, thanks. I especially like that taupe; it's richer than a lot of taupe color straps; keeps it casual but a bit more "serious" than the color on the supplied strap.


----------



## 54B

Here’s another option. It’s not for everyone but I like the Master Control on an Erika’s Original MN. This look is at the opposite end of the spectrum to the black alligator but I like being able to wear the watch more casually.


----------



## Chronomatic

54B said:


> Here’s another option. It’s not for everyone but I like the Master Control on an Erika’s Original MN. This look is at the opposite end of the spectrum to the black alligator but I like being able to wear the watch more casually.


I love this combo!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cybercat

Hi TicToc22,

Wow, some great answers & pics. I have my 39mm Master Control Date (2015/16) on the wonderfully comfortable original bracelet (with stealth snap-out 2.5 mm adjustments available either side of the clasp - total 5mm - when needed) particularly good during the hot, sweaty summers here, plus a variety of JLC & 3rd-party straps/deployants (& pin buckle etc) :












































































































~ & just now :


----------



## 8past10

I have 4 straps. 3 of the 4 are JLC straps. Navy Blue Alligator, Brown Alligator, Novonappa calfskin and an Atelier del Sur Blue calfskin. A nice combination of dressy and casual straps.


----------



## 8past10

54B said:


> Here’s another option. It’s not for everyone but I like the Master Control on an Erika’s Original MN. This look is at the opposite end of the spectrum to the black alligator but I like being able to wear the watch more casually.


That is a stunning watch and the Erika’s Original MN works so well. The blue stripe pairs well with the blue small seconds hand too.


----------



## Chronomatic

Here are a few Delugs straps I bought. Can’t recommend them enough:


























Here is one Artisan Strap:











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 8past10

Huggs157 said:


> That black strap looks incredible, much more dressy. Kind of regretting ordering the dark blue now.....


I prefer the blue to the black but I can understand your viewpoint.


----------



## 54B

Chronomatic said:


> Here are a few Delugs straps I bought. Can’t recommend them enough:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is one Artisan Strap:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Cheers for sharing. I keep looking at those Delugs straps (particularly the grey and taupe ones) so it's good to see them on the Master Calendar. The orange strap will be great for summer.


----------



## Chronomatic

54B said:


> Cheers for sharing. I keep looking at those Delugs straps (particularly the grey and taupe ones) so it's good to see them on the Master Calendar. The orange strap will be great for summer.


The orange is a stunner! Thank you!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mpnunes

8past10 said:


> I have 4 straps. 3 of the 4 are JLC straps. Navy Blue Alligator, Brown Alligator, Novonappa calfskin and an Atelier del Sur Blue calfskin. A nice combination of dressy and casual straps.
> 
> View attachment 16417209


Do you have any pictures on the blue alligator strap? Trying to decide if I should invest in one for my new MC


----------



## johnireland

What tool do you use to remove the clasp from the strap? Looks more complicated than just your average tool.


----------



## hiboost

johnireland said:


> What tool do you use to remove the clasp from the strap? Looks more complicated than just your average tool.


No tool. You move a metal flap and the bar on that end can slide out. Look for the "PUSH HERE"... That piece swings down and then lets you slide the bar in the strap right out.


----------



## Mpnunes

Has anyone tried the OEM gray strap? Any pics?









Calfskin Leather Grey Strap QC050826 | Jaeger-LeCoultre







www.jaeger-lecoultre.com


----------



## johnireland

hiboost said:


> No tool. You move a metal flap and the bar on that end can slide out. Look for the "PUSH HERE"... That piece swings down and then lets you slide the bar in the strap right out.
> 
> View attachment 16891508


Thanks but my 18k clasp is about 5 to 7 years old and doesn't have that. Instead, I can now see there is a very small screw in the spring bar. I'm not going to experiment until I talk to JLC about the correct tool...I don't want to damage the head of the screw.


----------



## Markg86

Mpnunes said:


> Has anyone tried the OEM gray strap? Any pics?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Calfskin Leather Grey Strap QC050826 | Jaeger-LeCoultre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.jaeger-lecoultre.com


I started a thread asking this question and got no response so assuming very few people have it 😂

I bit the bullet and ordered one myself, just had a play with it on my newly delivered master chrono calendar.

I’m going to sleep on it but initial reaction is I will return it. It’s a really nice strap but to me personally it somehow dulls the Watch a bit.

Images as below which don't fully encapsulate it as the iPhone camera makes it all look brighter!























[ATTACH type="full"]16892428[/ATTACH]
[ATTACH type="full"]16892429[/ATTACH]
[ATTACH type="full"]16892427[/ATTACH]


----------



## Markg86

hiboost said:


> No tool. You move a metal flap and the bar on that end can slide out. Look for the "PUSH HERE"... That piece swings down and then lets you slide the bar in the strap right out.
> 
> View attachment 16891508


Hi,

Sorry for the complete noob question, but how do you remove the straight bar from the end of the strap that this clicks into? 

I've managed to get the clasp off the original strap, but not figured out how to get the bar out and put it into the grey strap so I can then attach the clasp to the grey one. 

Thanks!


----------



## Mpnunes

Markg86 said:


> I started a thread asking this question and got no response so assuming very few people have it 😂
> 
> I bit the bullet and ordered one myself, just had a play with it on my newly delivered master chrono calendar.
> 
> I’m going to sleep on it but initial reaction is I will return it. It’s a really nice strap but to me personally it somehow dulls the Watch a bit.
> 
> Images as below which don't fully encapsulate it as the iPhone camera makes it all look brighter!
> View attachment 16892427
> View attachment 16892428
> View attachment 16892429
> 
> 
> [ATTACH type="full"]16892428[/ATTACH]
> [ATTACH type="full"]16892429[/ATTACH]
> [ATTACH type="full"]16892427[/ATTACH]


I actually quite like that on the Chrono. It makes that awesome dial stand out a bit more. Not sure I like the look on my MC date though. I played around a bit with it yesterday using on of my speedy straps. Didn’t get it attached but here’s a pic with the strap to give an idea. Do you know if they make a black calf skin strap for the master control line? I don’t see one on the website. I think the alligator straps are just a tad too formal for me


----------



## Mpnunes

Markg86 said:


> Hi,
> 
> Sorry for the complete noob question, but how do you remove the straight bar from the end of the strap that this clicks into?
> 
> I've managed to get the clasp off the original strap, but not figured out how to get the bar out and put it into the grey strap so I can then attach the clasp to the grey one.
> 
> Thanks!


You have to apply a bit of pressure and push downward. There are two tiny holes that the bar slips out of. See pic


----------



## Mpnunes

Mpnunes said:


> You have to apply a bit of pressure and push downward. There are two tiny holes that the bar slips out of. See pic
> View attachment 16892889


Sorry, I think I misread your question. If you’re atraching to the new strap. Align the bar with the holes and apply pressure upward . It should attach fairly easily


----------



## Markg86

Mpnunes said:


> Sorry, I think I misread your question. If you’re atraching to the new strap. Align the bar with the holes and apply pressure upward . It should attach fairly easily


Hi, thanks for replying!

I didn’t phrase the question very well, apologies.

So getting the clasp off with the push here is no problem.

But how do I then get the bar that remains out to put it into a new strap? This little guy in the pic below.
















Thanks!


----------



## Mpnunes

Markg86 said:


> Hi, thanks for replying!
> 
> I didn’t phrase the question very well, apologies.
> 
> So getting the clasp off with the push here is no problem.
> 
> But how do I then get the bar that remains out to put it into a new strap? This little guy in the pic below.
> View attachment 16893149
> View attachment 16893149
> 
> 
> Thanks!


Oh, got it. I just used a spring bar tool…see pic


----------



## Markg86

Having figured out fully the changing of the clasp (thanks for help above, I was being too gentle getting that bit out!) I got the grey on properly and wore on the wrist and have to say it has grown on me. Given alligator is a bit dressy for me, I’m likely to keep the grey to go with the bracelet and original tan leather. I think those 3 cover all bases. Pics as below;


----------



## cybercat

Mpnunes said:


> Do you have any pictures on the blue alligator strap? Trying to decide if I should invest in one for my new MC


Looked through the swatches & options, then ordered this 20 -16 mm with curved quick release spring bars at JLC Boutique April this year. Got a call to collect it a couple of months later :



























Very happy! Looks stunning in person, although I'm wearing the MC Date (2016) on its bracelet or something old during high heat & humidity here at the moment.


----------



## Reubin

Markg86 said:


> Having figured out fully the changing of the clasp (thanks for help above, I was being too gentle getting that bit out!) I got the grey on properly and wore on the wrist and have to say it has grown on me. Given alligator is a bit dressy for me, I’m likely to keep the grey to go with the bracelet and original tan leather. I think those 3 cover all bases. Pics as below;
> 
> View attachment 16895304
> 
> View attachment 16895305


I like it. Based on your photos, it might be in my future!


----------



## Mpnunes

Does anyone have photos of the MC date on the blue Alligator strap? It looks almost black on the website so trying to get a sense of what it looks like on the watch. I think it would complement the blue seconds hand nicely bit would like some input before dropping $340!


----------



## Reubin

Mpnunes said:


> Does anyone have photos of the MC date on the blue Alligator strap? It looks almost black on the website so trying to get a sense of what it looks like on the watch. I think it would complement the blue seconds hand nicely bit would like some input before dropping $340!


I have one but unfortunately, I’m away from my watch for this week. Viewed on my iPhone, the one on the website definitely does not represent the true color of the one that I have. Mine is more of a navy blue.


----------



## Mpnunes

Reubin said:


> I have one but unfortunately, I’m away from my watch for this week. Viewed on my iPhone, the one on the website definitely does not represent the true color of the one that I have. Mine is more of a navy blue.


Ok, thanks. The website rendition looks more black than blue to me: Alligator Leather Blue Strap QC21866Z | Jaeger-LeCoultre


----------



## phrede

Perfect thread!

I have mine on a Bulang & Sons strap. 
Anyone know where to find a 16mm buckle???


----------



## phrede

Also, anyone have experience for Delugs to send aligator straps to Europe? I think it may be an issue importing those type of hides?


----------



## Reubin

Mpnunes said:


> Does anyone have photos of the MC date on the blue Alligator strap? It looks almost black on the website so trying to get a sense of what it looks like on the watch. I think it would complement the blue seconds hand nicely bit would like some input before dropping $340!


I am back home now and tried to take a photo but I don't think the photo would help much because the color is not exact. And of course how it appears on your computer/phone will depend on the screen. The blue band is quite dark, leaning towards black. Think a very dark blue men's suit. Contrary to my earlier comment, the website photo is not bad. There is a bit more blue tint in the actual band but _don't_ expect the band to look like the blue strap for the Reverso Lady.


----------



## Mpnunes

Reubin said:


> I am back home now and tried to take a photo but I don't think the photo would help much because the color is not exact. And of course how it appears on your computer/phone will depend on the screen. The blue band is quite dark, leaning towards black. Think a very dark blue men's suit. Contrary to my earlier comment, the website photo is not bad. There is a bit more blue tint in the actual band but _don't_ expect the band to look like the blue strap for the Reverso Lady.


Thanks. Please post if you can. Would Be good to get an idea of what it looks like. I did just order a blue-gray bespoke strap for Jeanne Rousseau. Will post pics once that comes in


----------



## Reubin

Mpnunes said:


> Thanks. Please post if you can. Would Be good to get an idea of what it looks like. I did just order a blue-gray bespoke strap for Jeanne Rousseau. Will post pics once that comes in


Took these outside on a cloudy day. FWIW, my shirt is brighter in the photos than it really is. However the variations in the watch band color are pretty accurate, depending on slight changes in light.

I sent you a PM of a JLC sales associate you might want to call if you decide to buy. She is very helpful. I really enjoyed dealing with her.


----------



## Mpnunes

Reubin said:


> Took these outside on a cloudy day. FWIW, my shirt is brighter in the photos than it really is. However the variations in the watch band color are pretty accurate, depending on slight changes in light.
> 
> I sent you a PM of a JLC sales associate you might want to call if you decide to buy. She is very helpful. I really enjoyed dealing with her.
> 
> View attachment 16923801
> 
> View attachment 16923800
> 
> View attachment 16923799


Thanks for the PM. Will definitely reach out. Thanks for sharing the pics. Interesting how dark the blue is. I actually rather like the color as it seems that it would be pretty versatile, almost an any occasion strap that still complements the blue seconds hand. Thanks again


----------

